# Any idea what this is? Torpedo Grass?



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

Any help id'ing this? My photos and research make me think torpedo grass. It seems to come up in clumps and spreads. Some small spots some large clumps. I've been pulling my hand. I should add I believe this survived a Reno last summer.

Glyphosate, hand pulling, and plugging my own options?


----------

